# New Member, Jetta S 2019 DGX engine code Information



## jctvrtlik (Dec 1, 2019)

Hello, I have MY 2019 Build Date 09-19 Jetta S Manual Transmission engine code DGX A. I'm looking for technical documentation from VAG describing this engine code, as is available for previous MY 1.4L TSi engines. I'm interested in detail pertaining to engine specifications pursuant to using oil other than 508. I'd like to find out what has changed from previous years using 504/507 oil regarding cylinder bore, and part number changes for piston rings, oil pump, pistons, connecting rods and bearings, crankshaft and journal bearings, and camshaft bearings. And if changes were made to 2019-2020 VVT components as they pertain to use of 508 oil specifications. I can appreciate fuel economy with 508 oil, but I live in Austin TX and believe using 508 oil in winter and 504/507 oil in summer create engine longevity over fuel economy within a 6 year period.


----------



## JamesReid (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm also new here welcome to the both of us mate.I hope we enjoy the community and we learn from each other.


----------

